# Westell Versalink 327W Wireless Setup



## bugsybluluv (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been googling this for hours and from what everyone says wireless setup is super easy. But for whatever reason its not working for me. My sister had previously set it up, but she did add password protection. I reset the router because it was no longer on he default admin and password and I could not change the configurations. However, now I cant get the wireless to work. I'm not sure whether I'm doing something wrong or my Macbook is not picking up the wireless. I would really appreciate if someone could give me some step by step instructions. I apologize. I know this is probably really trivial stuff. Thank in advance. :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

At the bottom of this page: http://www.dsl-warehouse.com/product_info.php?products_id=181 is a link to download the user manual for your router. Wireless setup is included.


----------



## PopsTaxi (Aug 10, 2009)

I previously had Verizon DSL, i now have dial-up due to change in location. I would like to use the 327w gateway as a stand-alone router between my laptops and desktop for gaming purposes. My issue is I cannot access the gateway through my browser. I keep receiving a timeout error in my browser. I need to configure the gateway for wireless. Any help?


----------

